# What does your dog look like in their crate?



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure they are in the right size, but they both have 42" crates that just fit under a standard kitchen counter.(one used to be tucked under a counter island like a little cave, he loved it.)


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

This is Laos' living quarters....


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Holy crap! That's an actual outdoor kennel inside?! I'm so jealous of the amount of room everyone else has.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

She could lay out sideways with plenty of room but squishes herself into the corner 

Of course, she's also only 14 weeks old

It's a 42" crate.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll have to post up a pic of my girl in her crate at nighttime. She has a ritual of being wrapped in a blanket by me every night so that all you can see is her little face and massive ears peeking out. And of course, she has to have all of her soft toys with her.

She's a big baby. But she looks soooo cute. LOL


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Rua said:


> I'll have to post up a pic of my girl in her crate at nighttime. She has a ritual of being wrapped in a blanket by me every night so that all you can see is her little face and massive ears peeking out.


Hmm _someone_ isn't wrapped around their pups little paw toe?


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Cammotwin said:


> Hmm _someone_ isn't wrapped around their pups little paw toe?


I know. I'm a disgrace! lol


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is Niko in a 42 in crate. He looks cramped. This is actually Rosa's crate, and she is half his size.










So we got Niko an extra large crate, it's a 56 inch crate and he has plenty of room in there to stretch out.


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you have a pic of Rosa? My little black girl Harley is really long and smaller than Sid the brush coat, but she even ducks her head when she sits up. I feel like she's so little and wonder how she sizes up to other females.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Puppy jail AHHH!!!! This is an old picture.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This is each of my dogs in 42" crates and there is always room for extra's  For some reason my cat LOVES these big crates. The 3rd pic is one of the travel crates we use in the back of my truck. Crazy cat. The 2nd pic shows Z in his crate that is slightly smaller-it stands 27" tall. When he stands up he has to tuck his ears down or they poke out the top. But since these wire crates are strictly indoors and are covered for the 'den like' feel, it doesn't matter...all they do in these is sleep or eat.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My dog crates been converted to a cat crate.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo










Dena & Keefer



















We have size 700 Vari Kennels, and the soft crate is a 42" NozToNoz.

Halo has a 36" NozToNoz


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This is Abby ON her crate.
Hers is covered and she comes and goes in it on her own
It is 42" and a cozy size for her.
The door is (almost) never shut.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi in her "giant size" (40x30x30) crate. It always cracks me up when she takes her toys in there with her! :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Cammotwin said:


> Do you have a pic of Rosa? My little black girl Harley is really long and smaller than Sid the brush coat, but she even ducks her head when she sits up. I feel like she's so little and wonder how she sizes up to other females.


I only have a few fuzzy pics of Rosa in her crate after her hip surgery, but here she is in a 42 in crate.










And a size comparison with Niko:


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Good Karma, your pups are so different in size! I can't get a decent pic of mine together. I tried last night but Sid kept looking away right as it would snap the pic. (I then realized he was trying to tell me dinner was burning on the stove!)


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

At 8 weeks old and before we get the crate divider.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Cammotwin said:


> Wow Good Karma, your pups are so different in size! I can't get a decent pic of mine together. I tried last night but Sid kept looking away right as it would snap the pic. (I then realized he was trying to tell me dinner was burning on the stove!)


Well Rosa is a GSD mixed with Border collie (we suspect BC, but we know her mom was a GSD), so that accounts for some of the size difference. Niko weighs about 85 pounds and Rosa is just 40 lbs.

Gee, I usually burn dinner because I'm the computer :wild:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good_Karma said:


> Well Rosa is a GSD mixed with Border collie....


No she's not, she's a muppet! :wub:


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Rua said:


> I'll have to post up a pic of my girl in her crate at nighttime. She has a ritual of being wrapped in a blanket by me every night so that all you can see is her little face and massive ears peeking out. And of course, she has to have all of her soft toys with her.
> 
> She's a big baby. But she looks soooo cute. LOL


It's taken me ages, but here's a pic of previously mentioned ritual. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

